

A better rat trap improves the lot of low Hindu caste  - latif
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/01/06/MN32TVLQQ.DTL

======
10ren
This is a great thing, and it's wonderful how they're embraced it, and it's
making a difference.

But it makes me wonder: what prevents people from coming up with such
inventions on their own? Is a lack of raw materials (steel)? A lack of
technical mechanical engineering expertise? A lack of an inventive mindset? It
seems there are so many problems out there that could be solved, with a little
effort and ingenuity sustained over time.

Actually, I think it is probably as simple as when you are struggling to find
your family's nest meal, you just don't have the capacity to invent. Not the
spare energy, not spare resources, not resources to invest in learning - and
no buffer to make it reasonable to take risks. What's my excuse?

